
Windows Terminal Preview v0.3 Release - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-3-release/
======
thanatos519
Wow! They are REALLY excited about this!

« The Terminal is now DRAGGABLE FROM ANYWHERE ON THE TITLE BAR!!! »

~~~
bootlooped
It seems like a no-brainer, but it was a very visible annoyance on the
previous version.

